# Who else is from North Carolina?



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Angier NC


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Asheville in the house


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

right here. east side.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Fayette Nam


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm north of the Carolinas, if that counts...


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Jacksonville right here...


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

We could do a thing at a centralized place, prob 3hr drive or less for everyone.


----------



## lionhardht (Jul 14, 2013)

(Stepping out of shadows) I'm in northeast NC, around Albemarle Sound.


----------

